# Discovery Gardens



## NATS (Sep 17, 2008)

Hey there I'm new to the forum. Moving to Dubai in November to Discovery Gardens but worried about fitting my furniture into the lifts in the Meditteranean Bldg. What's Maintenance like in DG.


----------



## deniseajohnson (Aug 12, 2008)

I'm in discovery gardens, i guess your furniture will fit, are you brining it with you or buying here?

Maintainance guys seem to be quite quick to get round, may have to leave it a day or so before finishing the job, but generally ok


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

If you look on the same page of the forum, you will find there is already a thread on Discovery Gardens. I'm almost certain that I have seen a thread asking the exact same question before so it might be worthwhile just reading through the old threads for further information. I'm sure you will have other queries as well, which in all probaility would have been covered in some of the older threads.

Good luck with your move!


----------

